# Catherization



## daniel (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm new to this, are these the right selection


CPT 93510.26
CPT 93556.26
CPT 93555.26
CPT 93545
CPT 93543



DOES CPT 75710 fit into this, or is it included into CPT 93510.








PROCEDURE TITLE: 
Cardiac catheterization. 

PREPROCEDURE DIAGNOSES: 
1.  Shortness of breath. 
2.  Abnormal stress test. 

POSTPROCEDURE DIAGNOSIS: 
Mild coronary artery disease. 

PROCEDURE IN DETAIL: 
After informed and written consent was obtained.  Patient was transferred to 
catheterization laboratory.  Right groin was prepped and draped in a sterile 
manner.  Using a 6-French sheath, the left and right coronary angiograms were 
performed using 6-French catheters.  Left ventricular angiogram was performed 
using pigtail catheter.  Right femoral angiogram was performed via the right 
femoral arterial sheath.  Angio-Seal was deployed.  Patient tolerated the entire 
procedure very well and there were no immediate complications arising from this 
procedure. 

FINDINGS: 
Findings of the cardiac catheterization are as follows: 
Hemodynamics:  Left ventricular end-diastolic pressure was 9 mmHg.  There was no 
gradient across the aortic valve. 

Left ventricular angiography:  Normal left ventricular cavity.  Normal left 
ventricular contractility.  Ejection fraction of 63%.  No evidence of mitral 
regurgitation or filling defect. 

Left coronary angiogram:  Left coronary angiogram revealed normal left main 
coronary artery which bifurcates into left anterior descending and circumflex 
artery.  The left anterior descending artery is a moderately large caliber 
vessel, 3.5-3.75 mm caliber proximally, with minor plaquing in the proximal 
segment up to 20% to 30%.  There is calcification noted in the proximal left 
anterior descending artery.  Mid and distal left anterior descending artery is 
free from any significant luminal narrowing.  The left anterior descending 
artery wraps around the apex.  Septals and diagonals are normal. 

Circumflex artery:  This is a large codominant vessel, approximately 4 mm in 
caliber, which is free from any significant luminal narrowing. 

Right coronary angiogram:  Right coronary angiogram revealed large codominant 
right coronary artery, at least 4 mm in caliber proximally.  It has mild diffuse 
disease in proximal, mid and distal segment, up to 25%.  No evidence of 
high-grade stenosis.  Posterior descending and posterolateral branches are free 
from luminal narrowing. 

CONCLUSION: 
Mild coronary artery disease. 

RECOMMENDATIONS: 
Medical management. 



Thanks
Daniel,CPC


----------



## Jess1125 (Dec 3, 2009)

Your cardiac cath codes are correct but the 75710 will not be billed separately when it is being performed as part of deciding whether or not to place the AngioSeal.

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------

